
Nonce Word - davehcker
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nonce_word
======
jjgreen
First time I saw this word used in this sense (as a column in a database) I
was baffled: in the UK a nonce is a paeodophile.

~~~
davehcker
I ended up there out of curiosity while reading a cryptography paper.

